# Snowblower won’t stay runnin



## AlexBernard (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a toro CCR 2000 and it had problems staying running before so I ordered a new carb for it. Even after putting the new one on it still only ran for a couple seconds then dies. I took the fuel line of where it connects to the carb and there was gas pouring out so I think it is getting gas. I also replaced the spark plug, at this point I feel like it’s an easy fix but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

AlexBernard said:


> I have a toro CCR 2000 and it had problems staying running before so I ordered a new carb for it. Even after putting the new one on it still only ran for a couple seconds then dies. I took the fuel line of where it connects to the carb and there was gas pouring out so I think it is getting gas. I also replaced the spark plug, at this point I feel like it’s an easy fix but I have no idea what it is.


Hello Alex and welcome to snow blower forum. I have one of those in my garage too. Great little machine. You might want to check your choke operation. Possibly when you replaced the carb the linkage operating the choke might have been positioned incorrectly, check that out. Check that primer bulb also.
Good Luck!


----------



## AlexBernard (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes, I can tell the difference when I turn the choke back off so I don’t think it is that, but my primer make an odd sound like bubbly gas when I press it and it does not sound right.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Alex

The primer should make a noise down at the carb when you push it. It's pressurizing the carb's float bowl and squirting gas up into the throat. Bubbly isn't quite how I'd describe it but there should be a noise and also gas smell and if you do it a few times some gas dripping out the open end of the carb.

Does it make any difference in the length of time you can keep it running by playing with how much choke you have on ??

.


----------



## AlexBernard (Dec 9, 2018)

No, it’s almost like the bowl slowly fills up then I can run it but it will run what it has in out then die, no new gas is getting sucked into the engine so it dies after a couple seconds. And I also have two of the same snowblowers and my working one sounds very different when primed and I can feel more pressure when I prune it. This one feels weak and makes a odd sound of air swooshing from the carb.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome aboard Alex! :wink2:


First off, I wouldn't worry too much about what the primer sounds like for right now. That's not to say that there might not be an issue with it, but since the problem is *maintaining the run* once it's started, at that point the primer plays no part in the process, and it is likely that the primer is working to some extent, or you probably wouldn't get it to start at all.

You mentioned that you pulled the fuel line and gas came out of the carb. While that's good, it doesn't mean that gas is necessarily getting into the cylinder, and may only be doing so when you're pumping the primer bulb.

Does it stall out when it is still on choke, or only when you take the choke off?
If the latter, then try running it for a couple of minutes choked or partly choked, and see if it will continue running.

If the machine is doing the same thing it was doing before you swapped the carb, then don't rule out that the first carb got clogged and whatever clogged the first one, clogged the new one too. I had that happen to me on a ccr2450, and it turned out to be a fuel line disintegrating from the inside, and sending tiny rubber particles into the carb. :icon_cussing_black:
.
.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

SayItAintSnow said:


> If the machine is doing the same thing it was doing before you swapped the carb, then don't rule out that the first carb got clogged and whatever clogged the first one, clogged the new one too. I had that happen to me on a ccr2450, and it turned out to be a fuel line disintegrating from the inside, and sending tiny rubber particles into the carb. :icon_cussing_black:


I'd bet on this first, but could it also be a clogged vent in the gas cap? Try running with the cap off (if no spillage!) or very loose. If the engine keeps running tighten the cap; if it then quits you have your culprit.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Remove the gas cap, maybe it's not venting; Drain the gas from the carb and tank in to a clear soda bottle, Check for clarity, color, discoloration, cloudiness, and water.


----------



## AlexBernard (Dec 9, 2018)

I’d tried the gas cap and that didn’t work, but when I first put the new carb on it ran for about 30 seconds and then dies out again, is that enough time for the carb to get clogged up like that, I will definitely take a look at the carb and clean it up with some carb cleaner. It has died on choke before but it does run better choked, so I will also try that too, thanks.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Your engine's Birthday is Monday, September 27th,1971......made on Line D @ Tecumseh.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j.../tecumseh/4-cycle-horizontal/h-70/h70-130067a


Parts diagram for your engine.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Some common parts.


https://www.repairclinic.com/ProductDetail/795352


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

lack of fuel delivery?

we had this the other day. sprayed starting fluid and it would almost start. the main jet was clogged. cleaned it out and was good to go.

but you have a new carb. does your gas tank have a filter? maybe the fuel line is old and collapsing? not sure. maybe the flow is so weak it is not filling the bowl fast enough?


----------

